# apple tv ne synchronise plus les videos



## cadarik248 (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Voici mon problème : Cela fait quelques temps que mon APPLE TV ne synchronise plus les vidéos.

En fait, dans iTunes, en selectionnant mon apple tv,  ( donc pas de problèmes de connections...) j'ai un onglet nommé "général, un autre "photos" et c'est tout .

je regarde donc mes vidéos via airtunes mais j'aimerai stocker mes films sur mon apple tv.

que faire ?


Merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2009)

Je ne peux pas t'aider car, n'ayant pas d'AppleTV, je n'ai jamais été confronté à ce genre de pb.

Par contre, il y a une phrase qui m'interpelle dans ton message:
"... je regarde mes videos via AirTunes...."  

c'est à dire???


----------



## napalmatt (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Pour en savoir un peu plus, as tu fais la fameuse mise à jour de l'Apple TV ? Ainsi que celle de iTunes ?

@ r e m y : + 1 ; mais j'imagine que c'est en streaming (configuration de la boiboite en mode "diffusion" et non "synchronisation" avec la bibliothèque iTunes de l'ordinateur), l'Apple TV ne servant que de lien avec la télévision, non de stockage. Je me trompe cadarik248 ?


----------



## cadarik248 (10 Novembre 2009)

c'est tout à fait ça..

une petite correction cependant : les deux seuls onglets dispos sont "résumé" et "photos" dans me menu apple tv de iTunes.

donc, seuls mes photos sont "téléchargeables" depuis mon ordi sur mon apple tv.

auparavant, j'avais aussi : series tv, films, podcasts.....

depuis quelques mois : plus que "photos"

iTunes a été mis à jours (aujourd'hui) ainsi que mon apple tv : aucun changement.


P.S. air tunes, c'est la wifi en fait.

merci de vos réponses, je sais plus trop quoi faire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

nouvelles infos :
j'ai cherché via le menu aide de iTunes et j'ai trouvé ceci :

  Cliquez sur l'onglet Résumé puis sélectionnez l'une des options suivantes :

    Synchronisation automatique :  iTunes ajoute automatiquement à votre Apple TV les éléments que vous ajoutez à la bibliothèque iTunes. 

   Synchronisation personnalisée :  vous choisissez les éléments à synchroniser. Après avoir sélectionné cette option, cliquez sur les autres onglets afin d'indiquer vos préférences de synchronisation. Cette option vous permet d'éviter que des éléments non synchronisés n'apparaissent sur votre Apple TV (lorsque iTunes est ouvert). Pour afficher tous les éléments, désélectionnez la case.

   Remarque : si vous ne voyez pas ces options apparaître, assurez-vous d'avoir la dernière version du logiciel Apple TV.


le problème est que j'ai bien la dernière version du logiciel apple tv mais que les option de synchronisation sont tout bonnement absentes...


comme si la synchronisation n'éxistait plus (que pour les photos) c'est râlant.


d'autres idées ???


----------



## napalmatt (10 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Et sur le iTunes de ton ordinateur, quand tu regardes l'onglet de l'Apple TV, as-tu accès aux onglets "films", "série tv", etc. ? Ou bien ont ils aussi dissparus ?

Peut-être est-ce un peu bestial, mais as tu essayé de déjumeler ton Apple TV de ta bibliothèque iTunes ? C'est censé effacer le contenu de l'Apple TV, ou tout du moins, la faire disparatire du iTunes de ton ordinateur. Tu peux aussi aller dans la configuration de ton iTunes et supprimer l'Apple TV. Puis tu refais un jumelage entre ton Apple TV et ton iTunes comme si c'était une nouvelle bibliothèque ; ce sera un peu long, mais il devrait tout resynchroniser, et tu vois ainsi si tes onglets reviennent.


----------



## cadarik248 (10 Novembre 2009)

je vais essayer, je vous tient au courant.

merci.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

oups : non je n'ai plus acces aux onglets : films, serietv etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------

enfin, j'ai restauré les réglages d'origine de mon appletv, et ohhhh MIRALCLE :

CA MARCHE

merci à tous 


je vais enfin pouvoir regarder mes videos sans passer par mon ordi....

merci encore


----------



## napalmatt (10 Novembre 2009)

Ah super, c'était effectivement la prochaine étape.

Bons films.


----------



## cadarik248 (11 Novembre 2009)

merci encore


----------

